# Top 100 Canadian Albums of All time



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Just read an interestein article about the new coffee table book just released.
was in the entertainment section on Google.
(sorry, don't know how to create the link, perhaps someone else can...thanks)

by the way: Yeah to Neil.....

cheers
RIFF


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5ioJsaIzRxt7c8xFdLGZUzo9mLmow


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rrrrright

The Rheostatics and Sloan above Rush and Fly By Night not even on the list.



Pfffft.

Another nonsensical list.


At least they had Joni's Blue album in there.


Half of the albums mentioned I have never even heard or heard of the band who released them.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the coffee table book sounds really lame. wow, he polled 500 people.

the chart list is ok, even though I can't stand a lot of the records on it...and 3 sloan records?!? come on.if I were doing one, Rush would be waayyyyyyyy down the list.

Thrush Hermit's "Clayton Park" should be on there. Same with DOA's "Something Better Change".

It'd be interesting for all of us to do our personal top 50.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

The rheostatics were increible live the few times I saw them....never my thing on record but live they tore it up.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hope the Sadies are on there somewhere.

I'd also include Teenage Head's first album.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Was April Wine in there?

Stampeders?

Chiliwack?


Frank Marino?

Gordon Lightfoot?

I actually Like the Rheostatics and Sloan but not as much as any of the above.



I guess the word "best" implies to me that sales alone are not the most important factor.
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

"Mersereau admits the poll results are very much a "snapshot" of today's Canadian tastes rather than a definitive statement on the history of Canuck rock, and that the list will undoubtedly raise debate among anyone passionate about music."

Keeping that in mind, then I can accept the surprising elements from the top 20 list. Interesting.

I always thought that Fully Completely was a solid album. I wonder if that includes French artists as well who have made a mark on the Canadian music scene (Harmonium, Beau Dommage, etc). Also wonder if Frank Marino made it on the list (MahoganyRush IV, What's Next, Juggernault, ..?)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I don't know about the new book, but as for the most recent Chart list, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. In that case, their opinions are meaningless to me.

Mine is all that matters.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Ouch!!!!!:smile:
> 
> A couple of summers ago CBC radio did an essential Canadian music thing. "Experts" were brought in to submit songs for consideration on a decasde by decade basis. The listening audience got to vote, and write in votes were allowed.
> 
> ...


I think K-Tel's selections made more sense than most polls I've seen.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Ouch!!!!!:smile:
> 
> A couple of summers ago CBC radio did an essential Canadian music thing. "Experts" were brought in to submit songs for consideration on a decasde by decade basis. The listening audience got to vote, and write in votes were allowed.
> 
> ...


I remember that. the choices were horrid.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah Rheos!! You're right jroberts, they were never the same once the original drummer left but I still really like the albums after the first few (including their last album 2067). Which leads me to my second point . . . 

No Ron Sexsmith? (the link is that the Rheos drummer went on to play for Sexsmith). Man, Sexsmith has had a number of solid albums. I like Rufus Wainwright too (who made the list) but his albums have 3-4 unbelievable songs and then a bunch of stuff that makes one cringe.

Surprised to see Grapes of Wrath on there, but that album really takes me back. My list would have included 13 Engines "Perpetual Motion Machine." I would also have had The New Meanies' "Three Seeds" which is also awesome; what happened to those guys?

Not surprised (but disappointed) to see Joni Mitchell at number one. Does anyone else find she ranges from boring to intolerable?

These lists are literally impossible to compose because music is incommensurable; there is simply no external or necessary criteria for making such judgements. Theses lists are more of a commentary on the sampling population rather than the music (I would guess here is population is composed of people in their later 20 to later 30s).

TG


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> No Ron Sexsmith? (the link is that the Rheos drummer went on to play for Sexsmith). Man, Sexsmith has had a number of solid albums. I like Rufus Wainwright too (who made the list) but his albums have 3-4 unbelievable songs and then a bunch of stuff that makes one cringe.
> TG


You know TG, I never got what the buzz was about Ron Sexsmith. I remember reading about him that he was it, the upcoming star.. look out!! I listened to his music, I even went to see him live (Phoenix in Toronto a few years back) and I don't get it. Music has to have melodies and his are pretty lame. I respect your opinion but I'm not surprised at all that he's not on this list. Even more so, I'm happy that he's not on this list; it somewhat restores some of my faith in popular music, that someone is good because he/she is good and not because he/she appears and can be heard everywhere and that people think that because of the large exposure, that he/she must be good.

MM


----------

